# Two paintings~my kitten and three dogs



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)

A painting of my older kitten, Tumnus.

And a Pekingese, Fox Terrier, and Italian Greyhound painting. Both are done in Acrylic and India ink.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Well done Zora!


----------



## marshal (Dec 7, 2013)

please upload more painting designed by u..


----------



## sarahgren88 (Mar 26, 2014)

Good work and thumbs up for the first one.


----------



## Yumie Sanny (Oct 2, 2014)

Zora said:


> A painting of my older kitten, Tumnus.
> 
> And a Pekingese, Fox Terrier, and Italian Greyhound painting. Both are done in Acrylic and India ink.


I love the painting of your cat


----------



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------

